# 75gal planted tank what light should i get? Added PIX



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i have a 75 gallon planted rhom tank. i am looking to upgrade my light a bit. right now i am at about 100watts. i looking for a light thats good for low-med light plants. i was also hoping to find one with moonlights built in. can anyone post up some links to some lights that they might be able to recommend. i have my eye on a few from drsfostersmith.com, but would like some input.

thanks
matt


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

My medium light setup just has 2 T12 6700k shop lights from home depot on it


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i was thinking of getting somthing like this. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...8&N=2004+113345

but replace the 10k with a 6700 light


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

A simple menards 4'x4 light should do. Thatll give you about 2.25wpg and there you could skirt around using pressurized co2 and try yeast and excell. Hell I have a 4'x4 light sitting in my garage, I just wish I had a 4' tank to use it on.

The more light you use the more dedicated you have to be with your tank. Light does promote success, but also algae. With high light there is less room for error.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i currently have 3x32w all glass light strip. i am just wondering if i should add more.... could anyone put links to some good lights to buy for a 75gallon med light plant tank

thanks

added picture of the rhom


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

mbraun15 said:


> i currently have 3x32w all glass light strip. i am just wondering if i should add more.... could anyone put links to some good lights to buy for a 75gallon med light plant tank
> 
> thanks
> 
> added picture of the rhom


This is exactly what I have over my 75g tank... THIS X 2. 
Of course, with 4 6700k bulbs..

edit.. the link is bogus.. ugh it is a 2x40w fixture.. i have 2 of them


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

mbraun15 said:


> i have a 75 gallon planted rhom tank. i am looking to upgrade my light a bit. right now i am at about 100watts. i looking for a light thats good for low-med light plants. i was also hoping to find one with moonlights built in. can anyone post up some links to some lights that they might be able to recommend. i have my eye on a few from drsfostersmith.com, but would like some input.
> 
> thanks
> matt


nice look plants tank and very good looking Rhom you got there









the plant on the far left hand side, what kind of plant is that?? are they fake or real?? and where do you get them??

sorry for all the ??? but i love to look of thos plant.

regard

Outh


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Plants on the far left look like watersprite, Ceratopteris thalictroides. They're easy to grow and found at most petstores.

As far as the lighting goes, if you do buy that fixture, I'd just leave the 10k bulbs in there. I'm a big fan of the 10k color, and plants grow well that spectrum anyway. Some even say that 10k bulbs encourages plants to produce more red pigmentation.

Edit: meh. I just realized that that bulb is half 10k, half actinic. You'd need to replace it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Pick up a single 4 tube electronic ballast and do a 2x ODNO .


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...7&N=2004+113345

what would you guys think about this light but the 36inch one and putting 6500 bulbs in it for my tank... think it would be nice and plants would grow good. or do you think it would be to much light.. i am tring to stay with the low to med light plants


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Those lights will be fine.. I personally like the 6700k to 9500k bulbs or so, I have 6400k bulbs, 6700k bulbs and 5500k bulbs right now. They all work fine.
A quick rule, not exact, or a perfect rule, but a quick one could be: LOL
(this is sort of a tough question btw)

.8-1.5wpg low/low medium light. @1.5w you could grow more spiecies of plants than @1wpg.
Anything under 1wpg is very low light. It can work depending on what plants you get








1.6-2.5 low medium/lower high light..If set up and maintained well, you can grow many nice plants in this range of lighting
2.6 and up--*high light, especially if you use power compact, or T5 bulbs, and/or reflectors.
this light can grow any plant, as long as you run the tank right. 
Somewhere around 2wpg is a great wpg to seriously consider CO2 enrichment--you wont be sorry

well, I hacked through that question







I hope it helps


----------

